# Sales Forecast???



## aoifeg (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Im looking for some business advice.

I dont even own or run an online t-shirt business but the more i research it the more i would like to someday!

My problem is that as part of my business module in uni we have to come up with a business idea and a complete business plan, so my group chose an online t-shirt business.

However, since its a college project we wont be carrying out any real market research. However, we are still expected to come up with all the figures for the companys accounts.

Im just wondering if any of you might be able to help me by giving me a general expected sales forecast for the first year of business so that I may generate the rest of my figures and accounts based on this info? I have already established my costs.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Cheers!


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

What is your budget? How many people will be working the business the first year? What is your marketing plan? What will be your costs? How much cash will you have left after starting the business? Is this web or ordinary retail? If this is ordinary retail are you leasing space? If so, where? What have simiilar busineesses made in their first year? Are you only selling your own designs/shirts or will you be selling other items? 

These are a few starting questions before one could begin to answer yours.


----------



## aoifeg (Mar 3, 2011)

Posylane said:


> What is your budget? How many people will be working the business the first year? What is your marketing plan? What will be your costs? How much cash will you have left after starting the business? Is this web or ordinary retail? If this is ordinary retail are you leasing space? If so, where? What have simiilar busineesses made in their first year? Are you only selling your own designs/shirts or will you be selling other items?
> 
> These are a few starting questions before one could begin to answer yours.


Hi,

I have figured out the answers to most of those questions but my main question is what have similar businesses made in their first year? I cant seem to get my hands on that information! Mine will be an online t-shirt company.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Without more answers disclosed in this thread, no one here can be sure they they are a similar business to you. On one end you might be describing a second business you run out of your house and you market on your facebook account. Maybe at that level you are happy with $500 in first year sales.

Or maybe you are opening your own custom web store and have a marketing budget of $20k. Perhaps then you do $5k or more in sales your first year.


----------



## epd (Mar 11, 2011)

To estimate first year sales you'll have to estimate the size of the market and assess your competition. Is the market wide open or do you have some competition. Although I'm rather new to this industry I do know to be successful, you have to be niche oriented. For example, if your target market are bowlers (10 pin, I know--it's random) then try to determine how many bowlers there are in the geographic area you'll be offering your products. Then decide what percentage of bowlers you estimate will buy your product on a monthly, quarterly, or annual basis. These are just rough estimates, but using some actual data behind those estimate will make them a better than a swag. It'll be important to update your estimates based on actual sales and you'll be able to determine how good those initial estimates were. 

Good luck,
Rob, MBA


----------

